# leopard frog pleco FS



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Green dragon BN pleco long fins, 1inch , SOLD

5 X L18 gold nuggets for sale
SOLD


L134 leopard frog pleco....NEW!: now with unused packaged large cave, now 2 approx inches, healthy
8 available 
$70 each... price drop to $60 each 

Assassin snails, $4 each

Please pm your number for faster reply and pics


----------



## therichmondguy (Apr 5, 2020)

How big are they? 7786811585


----------



## DragonFish (Apr 16, 2020)

Please check ur inbox. 778-899-3088.


----------



## Tonywpwang (Jul 22, 2016)

I am interesting to get one or two. 7789992176 thanks.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

One left. Available anytime, inquire for freeby shelter


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold all GN pleco.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

one female Bolivian ram available. Adult size


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Green dragon plecos


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

If you bolivian rams, please pick up this lonely female Bolivian ram. 

Or if u got a school of orange gold laser corys, this lonely cory needs a group to join.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Corys sold


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

All green dragons SOLD


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey all.

Need the GBR rams gone asap.

Laying egss everywhere and need to space them out.

Available late evening or anytime tomorrow preferably morning.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Pairs are all sold
Females left.
Willing to trade my females for your males


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

One more male female pair found; still available


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Pm sent about last GBR pair.


----------

